# New Hobby Shop - GRAND OPENING in Metro Detroit



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

In an era when hobby shop after hobby shop is closing, its hopeful to see a new one opening.

If you live in S.E. Michigan, Nankin Hardware (of Westland) is opening a new hobby (all hobby - no hardware) shop in Farmington this sat Feb 2nd. Apparently business has been good, and they want to expand.

I will be there along with other members of IPMS Livonia (the club I belong to) to help celebrate the Grand Opening.

So come on down, wish them well, buy a model, say hi.

Located on the N.E. Corner of Farmington and 9 mile (second building from the corner). If you travel east on M-5, there is an exit, but not westbound. If your coming from the east, may I suggest you take Grand River to Farmington rd. and go south to 9 mile then take a left (east) it will be on the left.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I was in Detroit last March 8th briefly.If its going to be a decent sized hobby shop hopefully they'll have a website and list their kits as well as shipping.I'd love to check it out,minor problem is I'm 800 miles from Detroit,Guy S.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very cool! nankin is a great shop (both hardware and hobby)!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I've gone to the Nankin store a few times. Great selection. I haven't been there in a while, though. Looking forward to seeing the new place!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope that this is a new trend and that hobby stores will blossom all over the North American continent again.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can you e-mail me with a way to contact them? I've got a slew of hard to find kits to sell them if they are interested in some stock for the store.


MMM


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

MMM< if no luck there, try this, He buys tons of stuff from people
http://www.deanshobbystop.com/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I really hope I'm not breaking any protocols here, please correct me if I am.
MMM, do you have any original Auroras in the stash you're selling? I'm a builder so started, restorable, or otherwise NOT MINT kits are fine.
Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, I got out to the new shop. Nice place! Well stocked, well lit, not to mention everything at 20% off, for the grand opening. I hope it does well. I bought a couple kits and some paint, then stood for a while talking to ClubTepes and a few of the IPMS Livonia crew. They had some really great kits on display. I think I might sit in on their next meeting. Glad I went!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> Well, I got out to the new shop. Nice place! Well stocked, well lit, not to mention everything at 20% off, for the grand opening. I hope it does well. I bought a couple kits and some paint, then stood for a while talking to ClubTepes and a few of the IPMS Livonia crew. They had some really great kits on display. I think I might sit in on their next meeting. Glad I went!


Thanks for the good reply.

I hope we got them off to a good start. I know we all had an enjoyable day.

We'll be more stuff with them in the future.

Hope to see ya Tuesday, Junkie.


----------

